

For developers: These shirts make you look better than your code – ShirtJS - murada
http://shirtjs.com/

======
ericclemmons
I dig the sort of shirts, just like those at
[http://shop.theunrefinery.com/](http://shop.theunrefinery.com/)

Nice work!

